# Pet Roll Call



## lallieth (Jan 9, 2008)

I was just curious to see who has pets,what are they,names etc

I have

two cats Pumpkin 11 and Noel 8

golden retriever Hannah 3.5 years


----------



## Laurie1407 (Jan 9, 2008)

two small dogs coconut and peanut my two nuts lol
peanut looks just like my mini pic


----------



## lallieth (Jan 9, 2008)

Laurie1407 said:


> two small dogs coconut and peanut my two nuts lol
> peanut looks just like my mini pic


lol I love the name coconut for a dog...thats too cute


----------



## Mari (Jan 9, 2008)

:meow: Jessie and :budgie: Angel


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2008)

My seven-year-old calico cat has a very common name for female cats: Sophie.


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 10, 2008)

I have 6 beautiful  budgies, 5 of them are 3 years old and one is 5 they are called pops, alba,nova,cookie,star and tuesday, Pops is disabled but lives the life of riley here and copes with his disability really well hes a green budgie, the others are white and blue:budgie2::budgie2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2008)

Currently, one cat named Miss Kitty.

Previously when my sones lived with me, one Golden Retriever, Brandy, and three cats, Iverson, Mrs. Dalloway, and Mercedes.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 10, 2008)

A miniature Chihuahua named "Tiglet" (pictured as my avatar).  And three boys currently in the "un-named omnivorous beast" category.


----------



## Jesse910 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have four furry friends.  A dog named Missy.  And three cats appropriately named:  Jesse James, Sonny Boy and Tiger ( he retrieves golf balls).


----------



## Banned (Jan 10, 2008)

Four dogs - an American Eskimo named Molly, two Pembroke Welsh Corgis named Brody (a girl) and Jonah, an Australian Shepherd named Shasta, a cat named Rusty and two fish - Spencer and Picasso.  The dog in my avatar is Jessie who passed away this past summer.


----------



## HA (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 2 cats.....named Sol  :cat: and Bear urr: .  Bear now knows how to shake a paw. I also currently have 1 squirrel, 1 fly and a lady bug  :ladybug:.....not by choice.


----------



## Techie (Jan 11, 2008)

A cockatiel named Nicola and a red-tailed black cockatoo named Preston... plus fishies in the aquarium... none named


----------



## Meg (Jan 14, 2008)

I got a pet rabbit for Christmas 

His name is Pan... and he likes to eat my clothes. :teach:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh how cool!    (I used to have a rabbit who loved cilantro and strawberries.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 14, 2008)

I would guess that cilantro and strawberries is a less expensive diet than clothing.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2008)

BTW:  Rabbit Chews Clothes, Rabbits: Help with Rabbit's constant chewing of my clothes!


----------



## Meg (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Daniel 

I'm not quite sure whether he wants to chew my clothes (I've never actually given him the chance to have more than one nip) or whether he's trying to get my attention.... apparently they do that.  What I object to is mostly that when he nips my jeans it hurts because he gets me too!  According to another site I was reading last night, you have to let out a "shriek" when they do it so they know they've hurt you.  Rabbit communication, evidently.  I don't think I know _how_ to shriek even if I wanted to (and the neighbours might start giving me funny looks!), but a firm no and a little tap on the nose seems to do the trick.

I know that Pan likes strawberries, but I had no idea rabbits were so into coriander!  I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## lallieth (Jan 15, 2008)

My cat Noel (in the middle of the night) decided to use my bare arm as leverage to get on the bed....nails and all,not a pleasant way to wake up


----------

